# Cho con bú ăn cà chua được không?



## thuypham (10/8/18)

Thời điểm sau sinh và cho con bú là giai đoạn vô cùng nhạy cảm. Vậy cho con bú ăn cà chua được không?

*Cho con bú ăn cà chua được không?*
Có thể khẳng định luôn, mẹ cho con bú hoàn toàn ăn được cà chua. Một trong những thức ăn lợi sữa tốt cho mẹ, dễ tìm mua đồng thời lại chế biến được nhiều món ăn ngon đó chính là cà chua. Chứa nhiều vitamin C, E, K, B1, B6, B2, B3, chất sắt, mangan, kali và các chất khác có lợi cho sức khỏe…Do đó, ngoài vai trò là thức ăn lợi sữa cho mẹ trong thời gian cho con bú thì cà chua hoàn toàn là thực phẩm đầy bổ dưỡng, có thể giúp mẹ bồi bổ cơ thể của mình được tốt hơn.






_Ăn cà chua tốt cho mẹ sau sinh (Ảnh minh họa)_
​*Lợi ích tuyệt vời của cà chua với mẹ sau sinh*
Chất lycopene là chất chống oxy hóa có rất nhiều trong cà chua. Lycopene là loại chất xơ không thể tự tạo ra được mà chỉ được bổ sung qua đường ăn uống. Với Lycopene, cà chua trở thành nguồn thực phẩm tuyệt vời tốt cho sữa mẹ, giúp cơ thể chống lại bệnh ung thư và 1 số loại bệnh khác.

Không những vậy ăn cà chua còn giúp cho những mẹ sau sinh giảm cân tốt. Do cà chua nó chứa ít calo, giàu chất xơ, giàu vitamin khiến bạn cảm thấy nó, ít đối và hạn chế ăn vặt.

Cà chua có mặt nhiều trong mỗi bữa ăn không chỉ giúp bạn đẹp da, giữ dáng mà còn rất tốt cho sức khỏe. Theo các nhà khoa học cứ mỗi 15miligram lycopene từ cà chua được nạp vào cơ thể hằng ngày sẽ thúc đẩy quá trình giảm cân ngay cả khi bạn đang ngủ.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

